# Deer drives on Public Hunting areas.



## squid_1

What is everyone's thoughts on organized deer drives on public hunting areas? My son and a friend were hunting yesterday were constantly being over run by the straw hat army setting up drives and walking right through them. Now my kid is only 22 and I am sure he didn't want to confront them but how much should he have to take? He spent his hard earned time and money as well only to be disrespected by hunters. I was about to take off work and drive the 2.5 hrs and let them deal with my happy ass.


----------



## bobk

Private land only for deer drives. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## garhtr

That's why it's called public land so the public can use it.
Your son's tree stand just doesn't trump the right for other licensed hunters to use public property in the legal method they chose Imo
What about guys squirrel, rabbit or pheasant hunting while I'm bow hunting, it's a disruption but sometimes I have to deal with it.
If I sit in a tree on public during gun season I won't be surprised to see other hunters or a drive push through.
The weather wasn't perfect either---- but we can't control everything.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## sherman51

as much as I dislike drives on public land they have the right to use the land any way they see fit as long as there doing it legal. look at it this way they may drive deer past your stand giving you a chance to harvest your deer.

I had a dog drive a big doe past my stand a few yrs ago. but I just didnt get a good shot. I did have the deer in my scope but wouldnt take a hale mary shot. I just watched as the deer bounded off. but had I got a clean kill shot I would have took the shot.
sherman


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

At the very least they should ban them on opening day on public lands.


----------



## Saltfork

There is no way they could ever ban drives on public land. Reason being. We’re walking to our spot. Where is your spot . Well it’s about 500 yards that way. 

Anyhow let’s just be serious here. Public land is nothing BUT ONE BIG DRIVE. It’s not like everybody knows,everybody that’s hunting public land. Who’s coming who’s going? Who’s sitting in someone’s spot? Who got pushed out of their spot had to find a new spot. Who got hungry and walked out. Who came in late. 

Trick is get in an hour before daylight get back far and wait for the pressure and perhaps you will get lucky. 

It sucks when it’s like that on public. But really what’s the difference if said kid leaves the woods at lunch and walks by me or someone else who chooses to hunt all day. Daylight to sunset. To many variables with public land. Still tho public land is one big drive regardless.


----------



## squid_1

Saltfork said:


> There is no way they could ever ban drives on public land. Reason being. We’re walking to our spot. Where is your spot . Well it’s about 500 yards that way.
> 
> Anyhow let’s just be serious here. Public land is nothing BUT ONE BIG DRIVE. It’s not like everybody knows,everybody that’s hunting public land. Who’s coming who’s going? Who’s sitting in someone’s spot? Who got pushed out of their spot had to find a new spot. Who got hungry and walked out. Who came in late.
> 
> Trick is get in an hour before daylight get back far and wait for the pressure and perhaps you will get lucky.
> 
> It sucks when it’s like that on public. But really what’s the difference if said kid leaves the woods at lunch and walks by me or someone else who chooses to hunt all day. Daylight to sunset. To many variables with public land. Still tho public land is one big drive regardless.


I am talking about organized 10-20 people deer drives. How safe is that when they don't know where you are sitting. They pull right up and park where other vehicles are and unload the vans.


----------



## Outasync

Thats what blaze orange is for. When you hunt public land you deal with it


----------



## crappiedude

I'm not a fan of drives but if it's public land, others have the right to do what they like to do.


----------



## Burkcarp1

squid_1 said:


> I am talking about organized 10-20 people deer drives. How safe is that when they don't know where you are sitting. They pull right up and park where other vehicles are and unload the vans.


ItS perfectly legal. I also wish it wouldn’t be allowed on public. Illinois it isn’t.


----------



## 21938

squid_1,
Not a fan either, but while I feel bad for your son and his friend, I don't know of any laws that prevent drives on public hunting areas. In the case of your son and his friend on a public area, can it be right to dictate how 10 or so hunt, to benefit 2 hunters? Until a law is passed (ugh, hate to see this, more laws), ya gotta put up with or alter your hunt plan. 
I remember back when public duck hunting areas were damn near claimed by those that put up permanent blinds that all but laid claim to 150 yds. or more or public shoreline. This sucked and laws were changed to disallow permanent blinds on public waters. It was a good thing.
Maybe if the the call for change is strong enough, the ODNR will listen and not allow deer drives on state lands in the future.


----------



## Shad Rap

It's public land...seems to me that you have problem with the straw hats more than the drivers themselves.


----------



## 21938

Shad Rap, I'm not sure that's true at all.


----------



## Shad Rap

RR Pirate said:


> Shad Rap, I'm not sure that's true at all.


Really?..he's the one that mentioned it, not me...he had the option of leaving that part out and he chose not to...they have just as much right to the public land as me or you...like em or not...it's really redundant to start a thread about traffic(deer drives) on public land and then bitch about it...we see this year in, year out.


----------



## M.Magis

Highly unlikely they'll ever change the law, because it would be impossible to enforce. When you hunt public ground, you better go into it just assuming you'll be pizzed off before the day is over. And a vehicle parked in a spot doesn't automatically reserve that entire area. If you don't want to deal with other hunters, buy your own land. And even that's no guarantee.


----------



## 21938

Or it could be the poster is just stating the facts about the hunters that ruined his sons hunt. I don't think it would have made any difference weather it was straw hats or Michigan lids, they ruined his son's hunt. Of course he had the option omitting the hat reference, however those are the hunters his son identified.


----------



## Shad Rap

RR Pirate said:


> Or it could be the poster is just stating the facts about the hunters that ruined his sons hunt. I don't think it would have made any difference weather it was straw hats or Michigan lids, they ruined his son's hunt. Of course he had the option omitting the hat reference, however those are the hunters his son identified.


Doesn't matter who he was referring to...the thread is stupid.


----------



## bwarrenuk

Deer drives are stupid!


----------



## Shad Rap

bwarrenuk said:


> Deer drives are stupid!


I wouldn't go as far as to call them stupid...but it's public land...complaining about something on public land that's perfectly legal here is redundant...and then mentioning straw hats???...c'mon man.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I hunted public land yesterday in Trumbull County and was in the woods at 6am and had guys coming my way so I flashed my flashlight there way to let them know I was there but they just kept walking and didn't care. It did tick me off at first but then I thought it might be in my favor as they might circle any deer back my way. It didn't as I didn't see anything. I'm still trying to teach myself that I'm on public land and I Don't Own It....Rich


----------



## snagless-1

I quit hunting public land many years ago after having three deer slugs came within 3ft from me.I turned around the tree I was sitting behind and saw a kid hunting across the haul road up a 30'cliff.I lost it and yelled "what the hell are you shooting at?"He answered that there was a buck running down the road.I still could see him shaking because he never new I was there.I yelled at him that you can't shoot from a road,on a road,or across the road and then racked my 870.He turned and ran and I hope he learned a lesson.And another time we got hit with shot pheasant hunting,my buddy without hesitation shot back over this kids head 5 rounds.I made an about face and left,no public no more.


----------



## TheKing

bwarrenuk said:


> Deer drives are stupid!


I agree. That method is called extermination, not called hunting or more importantly the opposite of wildlife management. Imagine walleye/perch sportfishing in Erie as an era gone by.


----------



## bwarrenuk

I take my statement back there not totally stupid. I guess if you were trying to drive some deer to a person that is a little less fortunate or a youth trying for he's or her first deer or a well seasoned hunter that's not so nimble anymore then thats cool.


----------



## pawcat

Gun season brings thousands of hunters to the woods... Bow is the only way I hunt deer now.. Be safe and don't get pissed when you see hunters..lol


----------



## loweman165

I've ALWAYS have had a harder time keeping trespassers, deer drivers, poachers, and random inconsiderate hunters off private property than problems with hunters on public land.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobk said:


> Private land only for deer drives. Just my thoughts on it.


X2! However, that would nearly "cripple" the OP's reference!
Many years back, went turkey hunting on Clendening Public land with youngest son. As we were parked on a public road, looking at maps, trying to figure out what was Public(and "HOW to get to it"!), first had to deal/answer to a "self-appointed, Private-Land-Defender" wearing a "quick-draw holster" with a .357 long revolver(not kidding!)! asking what we were doing "surveying HIS enforcement area"? A real "AH"! Finally got on some land near the lake, went out into the vast "waste lands", gave up after a couple hours, headed in and met up with a friendly older gent. Asked him where all the "wildlife" went in such a huge area"? Did not see even one deer track(or even a squirrel)! He said he lives nearby, hunts "a little", really likes to hike the lakeshore, and during the past deer gun season, many "Sportsmen" showed up in old school buses(with young kids with coffee cans containging rocks) and drove the adjacent public lands repeatedly-every day of the season. He told me there were "many deer there" during the bow season, and at the end of opening day, most were "hanging" in the trees behind the school buses! Bucks, does, yearlings, and 2 spotted Fawns!!(I didn't see this but the image he verbally painted was sad.) That was about the end of my public land hunting!


----------



## Lewis

I'll probably get shot for this comment.., but I think deer drives in Ohio should be outlawed as unfair chase as they are in many other states. Most are just throwing lead at panicked deer on a fast run. If you can't kill a deer without driving you are not much of a hunter.


----------



## c. j. stone

pawcat said:


> Gun season brings thousands of hunters to the woods... Bow is the only way I hunt deer now.. Be safe and don't get pissed when you see hunters..lol


Excellent post, maybe the BEST way to do it! The weather is better, fewer people, maybe field hunters will chase something your way into the woods, and if you can get an occasional day in during the week, you might not see another human all day! Get a carry-in stand, a bow of some sort, and Enjoy Yourself!


----------



## jmyers8

I'll be against and say I absolutely look forward to gun season and are family deer drives. Weve been doing then dir the 20 years I've been huntin, yesterday we hunted 6k acres of public land guess how many hunters we found, 2 we asked them to join us or keep there eyes open cause they were in a good spot we jumped 15 deer. Or how about my nephew getting his first buck from a slow well pushed thicket with a deer trotting then stopping because we just eased him out. Or a few years ago when my grandpa was wheel chair bound and we were able to wheel him on a loggin road to see last wild deer before he passed away in January. We drive the same private land we bow hint and are group of 10 guys have never had a problem. To think that most deer you see during gun season ain't spooked or jumped is absurd. Well continue to do deer drives 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Lewis said:


> Most are just throwing lead at panicked deer on a fast run.


 Do you honestly think that doesn't happen from tree stands ? I've seen hunters take multiple long loonngg range shots from stands or while entering or exiting the woods
If your making deer run on a drive your not executing it properly. 
I have had the opportunity to hunt with some hunters whom grew up in N E.
They hunted every year in N Hampshire, Maine, Vermont and occasionally N. Yrk every season before -- unfortunately for them moving to Ohio
They were masters of moving deer from point A to an area were standers could make clean humane kills, these gentlemen knew more about deer , deer movement and their habits than any persons I've ever had the privileged to encounter.
If you think there is no skill in consistently killing deer on a drive you haven't been around men that know what they're doing.
They were also very very competent at tracking and the lost art of still hunting especially with the right snow cover.
There is so much more to driving deer than just walking around in the woods and it is a skill that takes a life time learn and unfortunately like still hunting it's a dying art.
To each his own !
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## jmyers8

garhtr said:


> Do you honestly think that doesn't happen from tree stands ? I've seen hunters take multiple long loonngg range shots from stands or while entering or exiting the woods
> If your making deer run on a drive your not executing it properly.
> I have had the opportunity to hunt with some hunters whom grew up in N E.
> They hunted every year in N Hampshire, Maine, Vermont and occasionally N. Yrk every season before -- unfortunately for them moving to Ohio
> They were masters of moving deer from point A to an area were standers could make clean humane kills, these gentlemen knew more about deer , deer movement and their habits than any persons I've ever had the privileged to encounter.
> If you think there is no skill in consistently killing deer on a drive you haven't been around men that know what they're doing.
> They were also very very competent at tracking and the lost art of still hunting especially with the right snow cover.
> There is so much more to driving deer than just walking around in the woods and it is a skill that takes a life time learn and unfortunately like still hunting it's a dying art.
> To each his own !
> Good luck and good hunting


Sounds like your group and are group would geybalonf quite well you are 100 percent right about just being a good woodsman learning deer drives.. by the way the 15 we jumped yesterday zero came home with us a few misses and others just werent good shots we sure did massacre the hurd!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltfork

squid_1 said:


> I am talking about organized 10-20 people deer drives. How safe is that when they don't know where you are sitting. They pull right up and park where other vehicles are and unload the vans.


Well does your son know where everyone else is sitting on public land how safe is that? Only takes one slug. 

I’m not saying it’s not a bummer having a hunt ruined of course it is. What I’m saying is it’s public land anything can and will happen on public land. I’ve experienced it. I’ve choosen not to hunt public land. To me it’s comical people expecting others to hunt how they want them to “ on public land” if methods are legal it’s going to happen. 

I would highly recommend maybe you and your son knock on some doors and try to get permission to hunt somewhere. That’s how I would handle your situation. If not ya just have to relax and accept its “Public land”. Good luck out there.


----------



## sherman51

c. j. stone said:


> X2! However, that would nearly "cripple" the OP's reference!
> Many years back, went turkey hunting on Clendening Public land with youngest son. As we were parked on a public road, looking at maps, trying to figure out what was Public(and "HOW to get to it"!), first had to deal/answer to a "self-appointed, Private-Land-Defender" wearing a "quick-draw holster" with a .357 long revolver(not kidding!)! asking what we were doing "surveying HIS enforcement area"? A real "AH"! Finally got on some land near the lake, went out into the vast "waste lands", gave up after a couple hours, headed in and met up with a friendly older gent. Asked him where all the "wildlife" went in such a huge area"? Did not see even one deer track(or even a squirrel)! He said he lives nearby, hunts "a little", really likes to hike the lakeshore, and during the past deer gun season, many "Sportsmen" showed up in old school buses(with young kids with coffee cans containging rocks) and drove the adjacent public lands repeatedly-every day of the season. He told me there were "many deer there" during the bow season, and at the end of opening day, most were "hanging" in the trees behind the school buses! Bucks, does, yearlings, and 2 spotted Fawns!!(I didn't see this but the image he verbally painted was sad.) That was about the end of my public land hunting!


I was out one day up around pigeon river wildlife area in northern Indiana. I went to this one house that owned land that butted up to the wildlife land. I asked real nice if I could get permission to hunt his land. he got real nasty and told me no in uncertain terms. before I could leave he said the deer needed a place to go and rest. and if he seen me on his land he would shoot me with his 30 06. as I got into my car to leave he was still going on about shooting me. that was the last time I asked for permission to hunt private land. that was about 25 yrs ago. and i've hunted public land ever since. i've taken at least 1 deer every yr but my second yr hunting until the last 4 yrs. the second yr I had my chance with my muzzleloader but the cci cap had got wet and filled my nipple with gunk. the big doe was standing facing me at about 20 yrds.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

jmyers8 said:


> Sounds like your group and are group would geybalonf quite well


 This thread comes up every year and always makes me smile because most hunters just don't know what they're missing
You are fortunate to have a good group to hunt with.
Unfortunately the last of my group past this May. All were older than me and in a sense took me under their wing-- I certainly was blessed
I miss the drives so much that I rarely if ever deer hunt gun season anymore. I kill a meat deer during bow season and I'll look for a buck with the MZL.
Be safe and Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## squid_1

Saltfork said:


> Well does your son know where everyone else is sitting on public land how safe is that? Only takes one slug.
> 
> I’m not saying it’s not a bummer having a hunt ruined of course it is. What I’m saying is it’s public land anything can and will happen on public land. I’ve experienced it. I’ve choosen not to hunt public land. To me it’s comical people expecting others to hunt how they want them to “ on public land” if methods are legal it’s going to happen.
> 
> I would highly recommend maybe you and your son knock on some doors and try to get permission to hunt somewhere. That’s how I would handle your situation. If not ya just have to relax and accept its “Public land”. Good luck out there.


I guess your right, expecting someone to be respectful in this day and age is a stretch. We do have private land to hunt but he was introducing a new hunter and the private land we hunt already had some people for gun hunting. I just told him to tag along with the drivers and be quicker to the draw. All good, he realizes that real hunters hunt during archery season.


----------



## jmyers8

Real hunters hunt during bow season is exactly why hunting is on the down fall we can just agree to disagree and hunt within legal means and stand as a united force against all the people looking to get rid of hunting... classy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

squid_1 said:


> expecting someone to be respectful in this day and age is a stretch


 Yep ! And I'm going to get my dose of reality this W\E 
Duck season opens Saturday and the weather is going to be nice so check the Waterfowl forum for my Sunday rant about fisherman disrespecting us duck hunters --- If anything It should be against the law to fish on public waters during duck season. 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## miked913

garhtr said:


> Yep ! And I'm going to get my dose of reality this W\E
> Duck season opens Saturday and the weather is going to be nice so check the Waterfowl forum for my Sunday rant about fisherman disrespecting us duck hunters --- If anything It should be against the law to fish on public waters during duck season.
> Good luck and good hunting


Probably troller's, they're the worst! They should outlaw trolling too! It has decimated the walleye population on Erie! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

jmyers8 said:


> I'll be against and say I absolutely look forward to gun season and are family deer drives. Weve been doing then dir the 20 years I've been huntin, yesterday we hunted 6k acres of public land guess how many hunters we found, 2 we asked them to join us or keep there eyes open cause they were in a good spot we jumped 15 deer. Or how about my nephew getting his first buck from a slow well pushed thicket with a deer trotting then stopping because we just eased him out. Or a few years ago when my grandpa was wheel chair bound and we were able to wheel him on a loggin road to see last wild deer before he passed away in January. We drive the same private land we bow hint and are group of 10 guys have never had a problem. To think that most deer you see during gun season ain't spooked or jumped is absurd. Well continue to do deer drives
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That sounds like a few guys on 6,000 acres.


----------



## TheKing

garhtr said:


> Do you honestly think that doesn't happen from tree stands ? I've seen hunters take multiple long loonngg range shots from stands or while entering or exiting the woods
> If your making deer run on a drive your not executing it properly.
> I have had the opportunity to hunt with some hunters whom grew up in N E.
> They hunted every year in N Hampshire, Maine, Vermont and occasionally N. Yrk every season before -- unfortunately for them moving to Ohio
> They were masters of moving deer from point A to an area were standers could make clean humane kills, these gentlemen knew more about deer , deer movement and their habits than any persons I've ever had the privileged to encounter.
> If you think there is no skill in consistently killing deer on a drive you haven't been around men that know what they're doing.
> They were also very very competent at tracking and the lost art of still hunting especially with the right snow cover.
> There is so much more to driving deer than just walking around in the woods and it is a skill that takes a life time learn and unfortunately like still hunting it's a dying art.
> To each his own !
> Good luck and good hunting


 I could imagine a region that can support that kind of wildlife management, but my experience in Greene and Highland counties would say game over after one year of it.


----------



## TheKing

I just never wanted a deer hunt that involved something other than me and the wildlife. I do enjoy a good dog on a pheasant or rabbit hunt.


----------



## garhtr

miked913 said:


> Probably troller's, they're the worst!


 Nope ! Crappie fishermen, they love to anchor right near a decoy spread.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> If anything It should be against the law to fish on public waters during duck season.


I keep waiting for the duck hunters to buy me lunch...I always avoid their set ups but I keep them ducks up and moving while I'm fishing in places where they aren't.


----------



## CoonDawg92

I don’t really have a dog in this fight, but reading the informative posts on both sides, I can see where there would be a difference between knowledgeable hunters pushing deer in a direction and send a bunch of kids out there shaking cans with rocks.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> I keep waiting for the duck hunters to buy me lunch


 I'll buy you lunch anytime  or better yet share my deer sausage n biscuits - I like mustard on em ---And I'll have plenty of black coffee.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Smitty82

I don’t really understand the thought that bow hunters are the “real” hunters thing. I bow hunt and the only reason I do is because the season is longer. If I had my choice I’d use my rifle or ML well before I’d think about going bow hunting. I will say that the only reason I hunt with a compound is so I can one up my buddy’s who use xbows .


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Yep ! And I'm going to get my dose of reality this W\E
> Duck season opens Saturday and the weather is going to be nice so check the Waterfowl forum for my Sunday rant about fisherman disrespecting us duck hunters --- If anything It should be against the law to fish on public waters during duck season.
> Good luck and good hunting


the weights on your dec's draw crappie like stink on poo draws flies. the thought of fishing close to you on opening day makes my heart flutter, lol. just kidding.



miked913 said:


> Probably troller's, they're the worst! They should outlaw trolling too! It has decimated the walleye population on Erie!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


ha ha ha. the walleye in erie is almost extinct. it was taking almost 2 hrs to get 18 fish with 6 rods last yr in july. and I heard it was even worse this yr, lol. darn them trollers
sherman


----------



## Flathead76

Hunted in Pennsylvania for deer as a kid during rifle season. There is a big difference between a deer drive and a push. When done right the standers are not shooting at running deer. They are slowly moved out of thick cover to more open areas for easy shots. I always preferred being a dogger than a stander. Many times the deer would circle back around for easy shots. We only ever had 3-4 doggers and 2-3 standers. We never shot at running deer.


----------



## KCBfalcon58

You can't say bow hunting is the real way to hunt when half of bow hunters are over a 300 lb. pile of corn. If you want to outlaw drives for fair chase reasons, then outlaw baiting also.


----------



## Smitty82

KCBfalcon58 said:


> You can't say bow hunting is the real way to hunt when half of bow hunters are over a 300 lb. pile of corn. If you want to outlaw drives for fair chase reasons, then outlaw baiting also.


Exactly


----------



## bumpus

I gotta say with the bow hunters being the only "real" hunters is pretty comical to me alot of guys I know that bow hunt grab there slug guns and drive deer come gun week not saying that they only drive deer they get in the stands to but they will participate in a drive or two


----------



## buckeyebowman

Flathead76 said:


> Hunted in Pennsylvania for deer as a kid during rifle season. There is a big difference between a deer drive and a push. When done right the standers are not shooting at running deer. They are slowly moved out of thick cover to more open areas for easy shots. I always preferred being a dogger than a stander. Many times the deer would circle back around for easy shots. We only ever had 3-4 doggers and 2-3 standers. We never shot at running deer.


BINGO! my buddy told me that back in the day, he would tell his friend to post up ahead, and he would push toward him. His friend would get out of his sight, and circle back around 250-300 yards BEHIND him! Killed a lot of deer doing that too! And "pushing" is basically still hunting through the woods in tandem. You don't go stomping through there like storm troopers! I read somewhere that the way Flathead and I mentioned IS the way to do a 2 or 3 man push. 

And to the OP. If you're going to hunt where the "blue scourge" hunts (my BIL's name for them), that's what you will have to put up with! They go through the woods like a fine toothed comb! PA regulates how many people can engage in deer drives on public land. 

I think smaller pushes can be more effective. I saw the pics and replica mount of a buck shot in southern Mahoning Co. by a friend of a friend. The guy knew where the buck liked to bed down, but you couldn't go in there and hunt it! Just before gun season he took his wife across the road, and showed her the footpath through the thicket. He told her to get there at a certain time with a wooden spoon and a pot! When she got there, she was to hit the pot twice with the spoon, wait 5 minutes, and walk in 10 steps. Wait another 5 minutes, hit the pot twice again, and walk in another 10 steps! Just keep repeating that process. If she heard a gun go off, she could return to the house. 

The guy shot a 22 point buck that was just enormous! This was old strip mine land, and very hard to hunt. He sold the mount to Bass Pro or Cabela's for a ridiculous amount of money, PLUS a replica mount he could hang on his wall!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

My buddy had the worst experience on public land today. Him and 6 friends pulled up to a spot to set up a drive for deer hunting. Everything was super planned out! On the way to the woods they noticed a guy sitting in a tree stand. No vehicles were parked where they parked. Who in their right mind would set up in a tree stand on public land where legit sportsman were setting up a deer drive? How are drivers and setters supposed to know where others are sitting by doing these silly legal hunting methods? There’s only one way to hunt public land and that’s deer drives! All other hunting methods should be BANNED!!! Taking advantage of a deers natural instinct of food, reproduction and survival should be illegal on public land, even tho it’s legal. And with hunters just scattered all over the place , in no set lines where others have no idea where they are is just crazy and irresponsible. Was my friends worst public hunting experience! Stand hunting should simply be illegal even tho they are part owners of all public hunting lands because they purchase licenses and such! Get real guys and quit bitching because the world doesn’t turn in the exact way you deem it should in your perfect circle! This thread should be locked because of people who think they are OWED! I don’t hunt public land because I have the right body parts to go out and get my own private land permission but am willing to stand up for those that do. Hell I don’t even gun hunt very often!


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow! I think if I were to hunt on public land(ever again!) during gun season, you can bet I'd want to be 20 ft up, or as high off the ground as I can get knowing that there's going to be "helter-skelter" deer driving going on! Usually, from my experience, there is going to be a lot of lead flying at ground level. If I get shot high up in a tree, it will be " first degree murder", not hunting! I say this because I once was on stand on "Private Land" sitting against a big oak tree in a heavily wooded area. Though I was one of two people with "written permission" to be there, I heard several guys setting up to drive the property. As they entered the woods, I could hear them approaching, yelling, blowing whistles, and barking like dogs, moving fast in my direction. Then one yells "there they go"! and "all hell broke loose!" with everyone of the group emptying their guns in rapid fire! Far as I I can tell, nothing got hit-but I could have been! I heard two slugs "whizzing" by, one breaking a branch "five feet directly above me"!! Shotgun slugs "spin" through the air for stability, you can literally hear them coming and going past! This can make a strong man "mark his laundry"(I didn't but I hit the ground as flat as I could get!) So yeah, I'd say the guy in the tree stand on Public Land was "smart", not Dumb! Up off the ground in hunter orange would make him more visible as well!


----------



## TheKing

Oh **** ! Our group took 5 here last year. We only seen one this year. No shots. ???


----------



## 9Left

I hunt with a group of 4 of us total during gun season (on public)... on Wednesday and Thursday we get together and organize a small "push " On several different thickets and ridgetops... The only thing you need to " push" deer is ONE person... we strategically set up the other three according to with the wind, and ONE person Quietly walks through and simply gets his scent down wind in the area of the deer, the deer than quietly get up and walk out… Right to the three guys posted downwind.... it's a very easy, very simple method of quietly "pushing " Deer in a certain direction…
There's not a darn thing wrong with it… And it is very effective.
Also, I do tend to dislike when certain groups of people push deer with 20 and 30 people in the woods… It is annoying, but they absolutely have the right to do it .


----------



## sherman51

I sure wish they had made a drive in my area today. maybe I would have seen a deer.
sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

snagless-1 said:


> I quit hunting public land many years ago after having three deer slugs came within 3ft from me.I turned around the tree I was sitting behind and saw a kid hunting across the haul road up a 30'cliff.I lost it and yelled "what the hell are you shooting at?"He answered that there was a buck running down the road.I still could see him shaking because he never new I was there.I yelled at him that you can't shoot from a road,on a road,or across the road and then racked my 870.He turned and ran and I hope he learned a lesson.And another time we got hit with shot pheasant hunting,my buddy without hesitation shot back over this kids head 5 rounds.I made an about face and left,no public no more.


Now right there is one of the most ignorant posts I have read on here. If it's not THE most ignorant post, I bet he gets Xmas cards from the five most ignorant posters....


----------



## david farley

squid_1 said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on organized deer drives on public hunting areas? My son and a friend were hunting yesterday were constantly being over run by the straw hat army setting up drives and walking right through them. Now my kid is only 22 and I am sure he didn't want to confront them but how much should he have to take? He spent his hard earned time and money as well only to be disrespected by hunters. I was about to take off work and drive the 2.5 hrs and let them deal with my happy ass.


----------



## david farley

My filling on hurters that put on drives are either idiots or just plain stupid, In my all most 70 years and over half of that hunting I have come close to being shot twice by hunters driving deer, The deer takes off and they start shooting and never think someone else may be in the woods, and yes I was wearing hunters orange when their shooting all they think is deer


----------



## bobk

david farley said:


> My filling on hurters that put on drives are either idiots or just plain stupid, In my all most 70 years and over half of that hunting I have come close to being shot twice by hunters driving deer, The deer takes off and they start shooting and never think someone else may be in the woods, and yes I was wearing hunters orange when their shooting all they think is deer


Well you know what they say about people that ASSume all hunters put on drives the same way. 
It obvious by some of these posts that hunters are their own worst enemy.

Several friends of mine do drives and that are far from idiots. I’ll stop now before I get in trouble for saying anything else.


----------



## Jim white

Public land is public land plain and simple


----------



## garhtr

david farley said:


> In my all most 70 years and over half of that hunting I have come close to being shot twice


You are certainly entitled to your opinion but Thrre are actually statistics ------Hunter accident and injury report's available if you take the time to research it.
I don't recall any deer drives resulting in accidents or deaths, the facts are the facts and every season there are very few incidents of anyone being shot regardless of method used. Facts are The hunting methods we are using presently are safe compared to other activities.
Because you found two idiots in 70 seasons doesn't make everyone an idiot.
Based on your logic no one should get behind the wheel of a car( I've seen plenty of dumb motorist) handle a firearm in any huntIing situation or even drive a boat-- I've seen people do dangerous things in nearly every activity know to man.
Hunting is a very very safe activity and nearly every hunter is doing a great job out there Imo
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## david farley

bobk said:


> Well you know what they say about people that ASSume all hunters put on drives the same way.
> It obvious by some of these posts that hunters are their own worst enemy.
> 
> Several friends of mine do drives and that are far from idiots. I’ll stop now before I get in trouble for saying anything else.


----------



## david farley

Say what you like I'm from Southern Ohio in the hills and valleys hunters and down here, is where all the flatlanders come for that monsters deer and when they jump one-up the wars on, so I've in been hunting for over 50 years and I've everything from hindquarters taken and the carcass left or the rack removed and backstraps removed, to me these hunters don't give a rats ass who's in the woods I'm not saying all hunters I'm say, rogue hunters


----------



## loweman165

Hatchetman said:


> Now right there is one of the most ignorant posts I have read on here. If it's not THE most ignorant post, I bet he gets Xmas cards from the five most ignorant posters....


If you believe it...


----------



## fastwater

david farley said:


> Say what you like I'm from Southern Ohio in the hills and valleys hunters and down here, is where all the flatlanders come for that monsters deer and when they jump one-up the wars on, so I've in been hunting for over 50 years and I've everything from hindquarters taken and the carcass left or the rack removed and backstraps removed, to me these hunters don't give a rats ass who's in the woods I'm not saying all hunters I'm say, rogue hunters


And I've got plenty of relatives that live all over Southern Ohio and have owned/hunted large portions of land for generations and they'll all be the first to tell ya that it's the locals, not them nasty northern flat landers that are their own worst enemy when it comes to, trespassing(including hunting/deer drives across property they don't own), littering...including dumping all their trash,old mattress's,and unwanted appliances on people's property although the appliances have slowed down since junk price is up, cutting property line fences, poaching deer, cutting the racks and tenderloins off and leaving the rest of the deer to rot. Some of which I have witnessed myself while spending a lot time down there over the years.
Let's not even go into the trespassing, littering rest of the slob huntin locals they've experienced on their land. And while we're at it, it's not usually the northern flat landers that go down there and trespass to plant their dope patches on someone else's property...it's the local bums.
While them northern flat landers are an easy scape goat to conveniently blame local issues on, most of what happens down there, more often than not...at least from my relatives generations of experience, it's mostly the locals guilty of doing most of what you speak.


----------



## david farley

fastwater said:


> And I've got plenty of relatives that live all over Southern Ohio and have owned/hunted large portions of land for generations and they'll all be the first to tell ya that it's the locals, not them nasty northern flat landers that are their own worst enemy when it comes to, trespassing(including hunting/deer drives across property they don't own), littering...including dumping all their trash,old mattress's,and unwanted appliances on people's property although the appliances have slowed down since junk price is up, cutting property line fences, poaching deer, cutting the racks and tenderloins off and leaving the rest of the deer to rot. Some of which I have witnessed myself while spending a lot time down there over the years.
> Let's not even go into the trespassing, littering rest of the slob huntin locals they've experienced on their land. And while we're at it, it's not usually the northern flat landers that go down there and trespass to plant their dope patches on someone else's property...it's the local bums.
> While them northern flat landers are an easy scape goat to conveniently blame local issues on, most of what happens down there, more often than not...at least from my relatives generations of experience, it's mostly the locals guilty of doing most of what you speak.


----------



## david farley

That is totally possible, But It was on our farm that we have witnessed this as a matter of fack two hunters ask me if I wanted a small buck some time ago. I asked what they meant and they said they killed one and it was over there I said yes to save the meat and asked where are you from the guy said Cleveland that did it for me and I told them to get the f--k off of our farm and never come back, So maybe I shouldn't blame all flatlanders that was not my intentions


----------



## fastwater

david farley said:


> That is totally possible, But It was on our farm that we have witnessed this as a matter of fack two hunters ask me if I wanted a small buck some time ago. I asked what they meant and they said they killed one and it was over there I said yes to save the meat and asked where are you from the guy said Cleveland that did it for me and I told them to get the f--k off of our farm and never come back, So maybe I shouldn't blame all flatlanders that was not my intentions


Understand your frustration. Have hunted enough all over Ohio and the tri state area to know there are slob hunters from all over.
Including where I live. I've found, like my relatives have experienced, its not those that come down to this area to hunt that do the abusing...it's the locals that take for granted what's around here.
It's bad enough, I invited ODNR/our game warden to put a substation in my driveway.


----------

